# I Lost Simba



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

I don't how or what to write,,, there was nothing wrong with him, playful and everything, we woke up and he was gone,,, is it possible heart attack!? at this age,, he just reached 11 month.. i cant understand, i do take great care of them, they get all their vitamins and i feed them earth born dry food.. I lost cherry father in a similar way but he was older so i said maybe but simba he is still a puppy.. i dont know, here they dont do test or checks, they will just say anything let you go, i really dont know what to write .sorry


----------



## Berna (Jun 14, 2016)

My guess would be an underlying heart issue but without an autopsy you will never know the true cause.

I am really sorry for your loss...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I too would guess a cardiac issue- probably a SAS- I am so sorry.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Omg-I am so sorry!


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry. You must be heartbroken. May your baby Simba Rest In Peace. Hugs going out to you


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Simba.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## scully91 (Sep 4, 2018)

Ugh that is horrible. That must've been a shocking, sudden loss. So very sorry. Rest in peace, Simba.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh I am so sorry. I was shocked when I read this. I know how much you loved Simba and were doing every to give him a good life. Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so heartbroken for you and so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm so sorry. Such a tragic loss of a beautiful young dog. My sympathies.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im also heartbroken to hear of your loss...Simba was way too young....My thoughts are with you at this time...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Simba.

Godspeed sweet boy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I can't even imagine what you are feeling right now. I'm so sorry for your loss. Did you get Simba from a breeder? Make sure you contact them.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss of Simba..far too young. You took great care of him and I can tell you loved him very much. Hold the good memories tight..they will help you through this difficult time. Unfortunately sometimes we have no control over the unexpected. I will be sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so, so sorry. Losing them at any time is devastating, but it just feels so unfair to lose one so young. My guess would also be something to do with the heart. So very sad.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

In so sorry.


----------



## daisy1234 (Jun 17, 2018)

Oh no! I am so very sorry!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

I am so very sorry for your loss. It is devastating to lose our babies, but even more so when it is completely unexpected and sudden. I lost my Callie suddenly as well but she had just turned 8, 3 weeks post ACL surgery. The hole it leaves is so painful but time really does heal. I know it doesn't feel like that is possible. It feels like the pain is an eternity. I am still heartbroken. but it has become manageable. My prayers and thoughts are with you. I am so sorry. I am not an expert, but is it possible that it was DCM that caused this? Maybe some others more experienced here can comment. I have suspected that DCM may have been the cause of us losing Callie. Will never know bc we didn't do a necropsy. Wishing you peace.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious, beautiful Simba. I also expect heart failure. It sounds like our first golden. He was fine, was rolling on his back in the grass and just went over on his side, gone. He as 5 yrs. 2 months old. We have also lost two that were fine one day and gone due to hemangiosarcoma the next morning. But Shaggy was 7 and Sophie almost 13. Your buy was just a bby, so I do think most likely it was his heart. His heart may have taken his life, but his heart belongs to you. These goldens give us theri hearts andw e give them ours and it hurts so bad when they pass on, especially so unexpected. We lost our 11.5 yer old Great Pyrenees to live disease just 4 days ago and the pain is so bad and I totally udnerstand your pain. RIP sweet boy. Youa re going to hae lots of good compnay at the Bridge.


----------



## 3rdGRTucker (Aug 6, 2017)

So Sad. I can't speak to the cause, but I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

It hurts so much to loose our beloved dogs no matter the age. I'm so sorry, most of us here know exactly how you feel.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

Dear All, Thank you


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

I’m so sorry for the loss of your puppy Simba.


----------



## diwolff (Jun 26, 2018)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------

